# Opal



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some photos of my little Opal:


























Below is her cage xD The white thing is the home-made hammock I put in, which she does sleep on. 









Hope you like her


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, what are the dimensions of that cage?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what are the dimensions of that cage?


I was thinking the same 8O

She's cute though !


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you wouldn't mind, could you please resize your pictures so that they fit in typical forum boundaries? 600 pixels wide is a good guideline.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol poor Monica, getting bombarded with demands off us fussy forumers :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't mean to bombard...


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

She's very cute! Looks like my Mickey.
Does she have a friend?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Brizzle said:


> Does she have a friend?


She's planning on getting her a friend soon


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Forensic said:


> I didn't mean to bombard...


Oh lol sorry I didn't mean to imply that you were bombarding  
It's just that me and someone else were already questioning her about the size of her cage so I was jokingly exaggerating the situation


----------



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Sure, I do not mind resizing, if someone could explain how I can do that? Would it just be better for me to give links to the pictures instead?

The cage floor is 2 square feet, which if I am correct is the minimum cage size for one rat. If I find a nice one, I would like to purchase her a larger one. It just doesn't seem large enough for her, despite what my previous research said. :?

Thank you Supermunchie.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I can resize them for you if you want  !


----------



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you very much!
Now how do I get those up there? Have they become a different link?


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

Now I can see her lil' face, now she is pretty


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a clever way to make a hammock. Maybe all the members that have rats that like to destroy hammocks should do this instead - it seems much more cost efficient.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's adorable! Love the coloring.


----------



## Monica (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you. 

And yes, the hammock is fairly simple actually, I just cut an old cloth in two, and laid one across the other. The paper clips are handy too 

I actually just threw that hammock away because it was getting dirty, but I pretty much did the same thing again with a different cloth. 

Commercial hammocks are so expensive :lol:


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

phaidraft said:


> She's adorable! Love the coloring.



agreed - i would totally like to swindle you of that rat!


----------

